# loht sich GameTuner



## maxfighter (13. Januar 2005)

GameTuner ist angeblich ein Programm das unwichtige laufende Funktionen ausschaltet damit Spiele mit besserer Performenc laufen. Das Programm kostet 7.90 € und da mein PC nicht gerade auf dem neuesten Stand ist überlege ich mir dieses Programm zu kaufen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird die Spieleperformenc  um mindestens 30 % erhöht. 
Stimmt das ganze und lohnt es sich das Programm zu kaufen.


----------



## Cheese (14. Januar 2005)

Ich kenne  zwar dieses Programm nicht, aber ich würde sagen, dass du dir dieses Geld sparen kannst... Denn wenn du mich fragst, dann macht es nicht mehr als Dienste abzuschalten  und unnötig laufende Programme zu schließen. Und dies kann ich auch selber machen... Schau einfach mal in der Verwaltung nach und schalte alle Dienste aus, die du nicht brauchst, dann lädtst du dir RegCleaner runter und schmeißt noch alle Start-Registry-Einträge raus, die du auch ned willst und dann dürftest du genauso weit sein wie mit dem Programm. Die Performance um 30% zu steigern wäre meiner Meinung nach ein wenig übertrieben, aber 10 bis 15% dürften drin sein.


----------



## maxfighter (14. Januar 2005)

Danke für den Tipp werde ich machen.


----------

